# H. Lividum possible wrong choice.  Time to change order



## mrclean518 (Sep 5, 2011)

I have been studying for weeks and reading the experiences of those who have this species.  Frankly, I'm nervous.
They are so fast and they are not seen for a very long time.  Not what I had hoped for.  Of course I ordered before studying.   I have a 8" square by 16" tall cage already setup with substrate that is moist.  This is prepared in advance for the coming H. Lividum.

Did I make a mistake for my first t?  With my current setup, what alternatives do I have?  Working with Adam at TarantulaCages.com.


----------



## Bazzgazm (Sep 5, 2011)

well, if you used the height of the tank to fill with 10-12" of substrate so the haplo can burrow.. then your cage is right..
However.. If you wanted a tarantula to see, and experience you probably have chosen wrong. Haplos are known to burrow and hide. poke out and eat.. 
Pretty good tendency to strike and fast enough to catch you if you leave your finger near them for too long.

At this point. I would go ARBOREAL Avicularia. A. versicolor is pretty cheap and awesome to look at.. but most avics are calm. And your 8x8x16 would house EASILY any adult from the avicularia genus.


----------



## mrclean518 (Sep 5, 2011)

i need to mention that Adam custom made this for terrestrial burrowers with a top opening.
Been thinking about a Mexican Redknee (Brachypelma smithi) or Brazilian Black Tarantula (Grammostola pulchra).


----------



## Bazzgazm (Sep 5, 2011)

You know if you're getting an adult haplo, that cage and setup should be great.. Why not just chalk it up and look towards number 2?   that's what most of us have done anwway...


----------



## cnapple (Sep 5, 2011)

It really all depends on you at this point. It's certainly possible to keep a defensive OW species as your first T, provided you do your homework and know what to expect. I guess the biggest concern is how "nervous" are you about keeping this species. If you feel like you'll react negatively and lose your cool in the event of an attempted strike or even escape by this species, then I'd say go with something different. However If you feel you can calmly react to the types of behavior you will experience with a Haplo, then go for it. it certainly won't be the most visible pet, but if that's your only concern, you can always pick up another species at a later date. Good luck, and welcome to the hobby!


----------



## Amoeba (Sep 5, 2011)

If you order something and then create a thread of worry then I think you made a wrong choice but there are a a handful or four of members that started out with an Old World T. You just need to do you research place it in there and *admire* you dirt display tank :laugh:


----------



## mrclean518 (Sep 5, 2011)

Bazzgazm said:


> You know if you're getting an adult haplo, that cage and setup should be great.. Why not just chalk it up and look towards number 2?   that's what most of us have done anwway...


I will keep her.  I think I am thinking too much about the bites.  

I believe that not opening the cage unless she is in her burrow and I can put a cover over her, it is safe.  Be smart on approaches. 

  I will look forward to a second as many have suggested!


----------



## SentinelPokie (Sep 5, 2011)

As long as you give the T a lot of respect and space, it should be fine.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Sep 5, 2011)

they really are not that bad...when i got my adult female H. lividum, she jumped 3 feet past my gf's head, and scared her to death...well i have debated on trading her off because i have just gotten out of burrowers....and of course now the ole lady wont let me...she likes her...haha...but just dont bother the T, and it wont bother you..


----------



## SentinelPokie (Sep 5, 2011)

catfishrod69 said:


> they really are not that bad...when i got my adult female H. lividum, she jumped 3 feet past my gf's head, and scared her to death...well i have debated on trading her off because i have just gotten out of burrowers....and of course now the ole lady wont let me...she likes her...haha...but just dont bother the T, and it wont bother you..


 catfishrod69, why'd you get out of burrowers?  Just wondering out of curiosity.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Sep 5, 2011)

well theres just not really anything to them...just a hole with a T in it...you cant tell if it molted, lost legs, fangs, palps...plus the mold, mites, etc....i just prefer arboreal, and terrestrial is my second..but currently i would say that my collection is 60-70% arboreal..




Sentinel Pokie said:


> catfishrod69, why'd you get out of burrowers?  Just wondering out of curiosity.


----------



## SentinelPokie (Sep 5, 2011)

Cool, I originally wanted a burrowing T for my first T, but I talked myself out.  Seemed kinda awkward just looking at a hole in a pile of dirt.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Sep 5, 2011)

i know what you mean....im not saying that they are not beautiful, and have very sweet personalities...but its just not personally for me...about the only obligate burrow i care to keep is my Ornithoctonus sp. (koh Samui)...they are somewhat rare and true dwarfs reaching 3"....so a little fella like that isnt too bad..



Sentinel Pokie said:


> Cool, I originally wanted a burrowing T for my first T, but I talked myself out.  Seemed kinda awkward just looking at a hole in a pile of dirt.


----------



## Quazgar (Sep 5, 2011)

mrclean518 said:


> I will keep her.  I think I am thinking too much about the bites.
> 
> I believe that not opening the cage unless she is in her burrow and I can put a cover over her, it is safe.  Be smart on approaches.
> 
> I will look forward to a second as many have suggested!


As long as you don't go around digging her out all the time, my guess is you'll never see her enough to even come close to getting bitten. And don't try to hold it:wink:


----------



## mrclean518 (Sep 6, 2011)

I have no desire to hold any.   I do no think that is safe for the T.

I am excited she will be here in 2 days.  Knowing how much they are under earth I may want another soon. 
Now I just have to worry about my wife.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Josh Perry (Sep 6, 2011)

that was my 2nd t and i love mine to death ive had her almost a year now surprisingly ive only goten a threat pose once she is about 2.5 inches ad is always in her burrow by day but @ night (around 3am or so) she is @ the entrance to her burrow and that is when i check on her. idk if that is normal or if mine is just differant either way i deffinitly do not regret it as my 2nd t but i do regret not doing enough research and just picking it out cus it had a cool name mostly


----------



## mrclean518 (Sep 6, 2011)

I have no desire to hold any.   I do no think that is safe for the T.

I am excited she will be here in 2 days.  Knowing how much they are under earth I may want another soon. 
Now I just have to worry about my wife.


----------



## Kaos (Sep 7, 2011)

When they're allowed to burrow most burrowing species are not as bad as rumoured. Usually they retreat back into the burrow if disturbed, moving them is another story  Some migh call it a "pet hole", but I find it enjoying to see them sit in the opening waiting for food and the response when something gets close enough.


----------



## Shrike (Sep 7, 2011)

mrclean518 said:


> Of course I ordered before studying.


Don't do this when you get your second T :wink:  

Enjoy your _lividum_.  Read up, be careful, and you'll be alright.


----------



## Petross (Sep 7, 2011)

*H.lividum*

I have this Haplopelma and have a different experience. It's true she hide till sun goes down, but almost every night she explore arround her burrow so i can watch her. About agression. She won't probably attack you if you give her some space. I don't wanna scare you, but this T is not good choice like first spider. Change her with someone for Brachypelma, Grammostola or if you want something blue then try Chromatopelma.


----------



## jim777 (Sep 7, 2011)

mrclean518 said:


> Now I just have to worry about my wife.


My thoughts exactly. Even when properly handled, they are still potentially far more dangerous!


----------



## High_Rolling_T (Sep 7, 2011)

I agree that it isn't the wrong choice as a first T.  As long as you've done your research like you said you have, you know what to expect.  Give the T a wide berth(you do have 10" tongs right? if not, get them), avoid contact/interaction with it as much as possible, provide it with a properly set up enclosure(deep with a burrow) and it will much rather hide than stand and threat pose.  If you respect it and use your wits, everything should be fine.

Now the cautionary side of things:
Never underestimate its capabilities: whatever speed or reaction you might think it is capable of, you are wrong.  I only say this because this is your first tarantula and so you have no experience to judge off of, and even those with plenty of experience can be surprised by a sudden burst of speed or some unexpected attitude(this goes for all tarantulas, not just OW).

As others have said, keep it, watch it(it's hole i mean), enjoy it.  They are truly gorgeous tarantulas.  Just get another as a tarantula you can view and its even better because you will have two.  Perhaps you might be lucky as I was, mine is out most every night so I get to see it a lot.


----------



## mrclean518 (Sep 8, 2011)

*Cage photos*

I found the upload process a bit of a challenge.  It is just me.  I hope this works.
Some pics of her new home...  ::


----------



## MissVenom (Sep 9, 2011)

mrclean518 said:


> i need to mention that Adam custom made this for terrestrial burrowers with a top opening.
> Been thinking about a Mexican Redknee (Brachypelma smithi) or Brazilian Black Tarantula (Grammostola pulchra).


For your first T I would recommend getting the G. Pulchra but the enclosure you described is really more suited for an arboreal. If you still want to go with the set up you have I would highly recommend getting a mature A. Avicularia for your first T. They are a little nervous but nice beginner spiders arboreal species . But if you want to go the other direction with the Pulchra go to Wal-mart and get a 15 quart latch Sterilite container and drill a few holes in the top and high on the sides. 
A H. Lividum is really not a beginning spider, as you have, and will find out the hard way. I encourage you and all other beginning enthusiasts to PLEASE DO THOROUGH RESEARCH BEFORE MAKING A PURCHASE  because you will end up will a T. you don't know how to care for. And you will ALWAYS realize you have more questions after you get it and have no answers other than the simple care sheets commonly found around the internet. People learn more from experience observing their own T's than anything you can read because every T has it's "quirks" that may not be well documented. 
Best of Luck! 

Again, I would encourage sending the H. Lividum back or finding someone more experienced to take care of it.


----------



## Mina (Sep 9, 2011)

An H. lividum is not what I would recommend as a first T, but that doesn't mean it doesn't happen.  There are more than a few people on these boards that started with fast, defensive Ts and have done just fine with them.  It is all up to you, only you know how you truly feel about this.  Are you being cautious, maybe a little nervous?  Well,that is good, then you will be more careful.  You will do well.  Just always remember that this is a defensive, fast animal, and act accordingly.  Don't disturb her burrow unless absolutely necessary, and you should be fine.  Enjoy your new baby!!


----------



## mrclean518 (Sep 10, 2011)

Mina said:


> An H. lividum is not what I would recommend as a first T, but that doesn't mean it doesn't happen.  There are more than a few people on these boards that started with fast, defensive Ts and have done just fine with them.  It is all up to you, only you know how you truly feel about this.  Are you being cautious, maybe a little nervous?  Well,that is good, then you will be more careful.  You will do well.  Just always remember that this is a defensive, fast animal, and act accordingly.  Don't disturb her burrow unless absolutely necessary, and you should be fine.  Enjoy your new baby!!


She is here and safe.  She took only 18 hours in and ate as well as used the premade burrow.  Webbing surrounds the opening. Her first feeding was today.  Three crickets.  All is comfortable to me .  I did see her speed but used commensense to be prepared to put in the cage.  I will write a detailied post for the unboxing.


----------



## Topcat1 (Sep 11, 2011)

Glad it went well.  You gotta be ready and careful, but not as crazy as you imagined I bet


----------



## mrclean518 (Sep 14, 2011)

Topcat1 said:


> Glad it went well.  You gotta be ready and careful, but not as crazy as you imagined I bet[/QUOTE
> 
> I was following every caution in the Tarantula care Book.  I was in the bathroom in the tub.  I took my time.  Was smart and thought ahead and it was a great experience.  She was feisty, but I was able to manage it by letting her take her time coming off of the paper she was packaged in.  I will say she did not want to let go and instinct made her want to climb.  I just kept calm,  closed the top on the cage on the paper hanging out that was not completely removed that she hung on to.  I let her be for 2 hours and she was already in her burrow.  I opened the top and put a cover over the burrow I  pre-made out of PVC and cleaned up and it has been great since then.
> 
> ...


----------



## dopamine (Sep 14, 2011)

Pictures please


----------



## mrclean518 (Sep 15, 2011)

dopamine said:


> Pictures please



Meet BeBe.


----------



## Shaka (Sep 15, 2011)

She's gorgeous! I have two of these slings at the moment, and they are very interesting even though they spend a lot of their time hiding. In fact I find it exciting to catch them out of their burrows exploring their enclosures.

They absolutely love their burrows and they also seem to love redecorating too. One of my slings seems to really be quite "clever" if I can put it that way, and there is a reason. I have a tiny little black water dish in the enclosure, more for moisture than for drinking, it measures just less than half an inch wide and even less than that deep. Over the last few months I have noticed that this H lividum sling has constantly been taking the little dish into and out of it's burrow. One day it's on the other side of the enclosure, and other days it's gone, hidden inside the burrow, and this sling has constantly been working on the size of the entrance of it's burrow and the thickness of the burrow shaft, until recently I found that it seems to be using the little dish as a plug for the entrance of the burrow. For real! In the morning, the hole is plugged, and at night, the plug is removed and the T waits patiently at the entrance for munchies. It has also attached webbing to the dish on the one side so it almost works like a trap door.

These might be pet holes, but they are still entertaining. I love all three types, Arboreal, Terrestrial and Burrowing, they each have distinct behaviors and characteristics that make watching them all, fantastic!

Shaka


----------



## mrclean518 (Sep 16, 2011)

That is cool that she covers her burrow.   Bebe has me slightly concerned today.   Her whole burrow is webbed over.  I have no idea why. Or if it is normal.   I hope she is just a recluse (pun) .


----------



## Vilurum (Sep 16, 2011)

I am glad you are enjoying your H. lividum, I have one coming on Wednesday and I can't wait ^^


----------



## BobGrill (Sep 16, 2011)

I 've been reading through this thread for a while and though this is my first reply I must say you did make the decision to buy this animal, therefore you are obligated to care for it. I feel I may have also made a few wrong choices with my pets as well. If I had known emperor scorpions were pet holes back when I had gotten mine I never would have gotten it. I also probably would have taken a Brachy over a Rosie as my first T. But I made a commitment that I have to stick with now.


----------



## JODECS (Sep 16, 2011)

yup Haplopelma lividum are nice to keep... i use to have 1 adult female before...


----------



## Vilurum (Sep 16, 2011)

At what stage of growth exactly does the blue become apparent in the females?


----------



## mrclean518 (Sep 16, 2011)

I am a very responsible adult with years of living with dogs, cats.  Caring for aquatic inverts in reef tanks.  Plus much more.   I love all creatures and take time to learn and care for all more than the average.   Please do not talk down to me.  

My H. Lividium is well and she is well cared for.  Knowledge is why I am here. To get the answers to give proper care.  Not to be ridiculed.

Thanks to those who have supported me.

---------- Post added 09-16-2011 at 09:05 PM ----------




Vilurum said:


> At what stage of growth exactly does the blue become apparent in the females?


Mine is a 3" and very colorful.


----------



## Vilurum (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks 

Good luck with your H. lividum, I really can't wait to get mine XD


----------



## mrclean518 (Sep 17, 2011)

Is it normal for a H. Lividum to cover their borrow completely with webbing?

New girl coming. 3" A. Verisicolor!


----------



## Vilurum (Sep 17, 2011)

Could be signs of a molt, regardless the T has a reason for it and its fine


----------



## mrclean518 (Sep 17, 2011)

I am leaving her be.

For some more questions.  I am getting a A. Verisicolor soon.   I want to know what the proper way of opening the delivery and placing her in the cage.   She is a three inch beauty.


----------



## Vilurum (Sep 17, 2011)

Well based on the unboxing vids I have seen (try youtube and see) it usually involves CAREFULLY taking the top piece of tissue out of the cotainer/cup and the T will be under it in a hole like structure with more tissue underneath, you need to either nudge the T or again CAREFULLY pull the tissue out.

As for getting it in the cage, if you are up to it, maybe, let it have a short run around on the floor just to strech its legs and so you can check it, then either let it run into a cup and just simply nudge it out with tongs/a straw and close the door, or if the T is not agressive let it run onto your arm and place it in the cage and let it come off.

If you are really worried about getting the T out without having to touch it/ chase after it etc etc do this in the bath as they can't climb that.

I hope this helped.


----------



## mrclean518 (Sep 19, 2011)

Vilurum said:


> Well based on the unboxing vids I have seen (try youtube and see) it usually involves CAREFULLY taking the top piece of tissue out of the cotainer/cup and the T will be under it in a hole like structure with more tissue underneath, you need to either nudge the T or again CAREFULLY pull the tissue out.
> 
> As for getting it in the cage, if you are up to it, maybe, let it have a short run around on the floor just to strech its legs and so you can check it, then either let it run into a cup and just simply nudge it out with tongs/a straw and close the door, or if the T is not agressive let it run onto your arm and place it in the cage and let it come off.
> 
> ...


  Big help!  Thank you!


----------



## Rob1985 (Sep 19, 2011)

like many have said, be aware of where the pet hole is when you open the enclosure, don't stick your hands near the pet hole and enjoy your pet hole! lol


----------



## mrclean518 (Sep 24, 2011)

Well I received my delivery of my new T and to my surprise it was a B. Smithi instead of the A. Versicolor.   I was slightly panicked because I had an arboreal cage only.  I had to run and get a critter keeper to put the B. Smithi  ( Clarice ) in until the correct cage arrives.  She is awesome.  Very docile and could likely be held but I do not hold my T's.   

So now I do have the A. Versicolor coming this week and her cage is all set since I had it already.  I plan on posting pics once the 2 cages are set up with the T's in them

So my wife is adjusting just fine!  LOL  ;-P   

I consider the wrong T's a good thing since this allows me the pleasure of learning about a Burrower ( h. lividum - Bebe ) a Terestrial ( B. Smithi - Clarice) and an Arboreal A. Versicolor unnamed at this time.

MY wolf spider has molted twice and has become very large.  This girl is fun to watch and has a very sophisticated tube web.  It has a top entrance to get dinner and a lower back exit to take the discarded food.  Amazingly clean girl.

More to come as I learn and post pics... soon!

---------- Post added 09-24-2011 at 02:25 PM ----------




Vilurum said:


> Thanks
> 
> Good luck with your H. lividum, I really can't wait to get mine XD


Did your H. Lividum Arrive?  Let us know!!


----------



## mrclean518 (Oct 11, 2011)

I must say that the h. Lividum is not fun to keep. She has not shown herself in some time.  The burrow is webbed over.
I have not seen her eat for over a month.   I know all have said there is a reason but I am thinking of trading her to someone who has more interest.

Another idea I am toying with is to take the PVC burrow out and let her create her own. The PVC is very long and deep.  Perhaps this will alter the behavior to where I can watch her live with her own resources.   I understand this would be disruptive.   Is it worth it or look for a trade?


----------



## Amoeba (Oct 11, 2011)

Hm I wonder why people call them pet holes....


----------



## awolfe (Oct 11, 2011)

So keep him as you burrower and buy an aboreal and a terrestial.  I love my B. Smithi's but my fav has to be my aboreal...A. metallica. Awesome gentle spider. I also have a meany...lol. he's for looking at and observing and that's it. Its fun to have different species.once you buy one you will be hooked.


----------



## Spiderman24 (Oct 11, 2011)

Amoeba said:


> Hm I wonder why people call them pet holes....


They call them pet holes becauae when you get one it goes through a morph and becomes a hole in the substrate and sometimes it will morph back but very rarely


----------



## Josh Perry (Oct 11, 2011)

IMO the best thing about them is the fact that they are a hole. That rare moment when you see it you say "wow look at how big he got that is such a beautiful spider" That is one the reasons why it is one of my favorite Ts.


----------



## tarantulagirl10 (Oct 11, 2011)

mrclean518 said:


> I must say that the h. Lividum is not fun to keep. She has not shown herself in some time.  The burrow is webbed over.
> I have not seen her eat for over a month.   I know all have said there is a reason but I am thinking of trading her to someone who has more interest.
> 
> Another idea I am toying with is to take the PVC burrow out and let her create her own. The PVC is very long and deep.  Perhaps this will alter the behavior to where I can watch her live with her own resources.   I understand this would be disruptive.   Is it worth it or look for a trade?


That's what they do. They stay in the hole, you throw food in the hole..every now and then you see feet..that's about it.


----------



## mrclean518 (Oct 12, 2011)

Is it unethical to re-do the cage to make the burrow non man made or let her create her own? I have seen cages with a cage inside and then soil over the inner cage so that the t burrows along the outer sides and then she is always visible.  

I have seen her a few times when she first moved in.  Large and in charge.  Beautiful.  The hole being webbed over is so curious.
It is so covered I cannot feed her.

Just so all know,  I do have one of each type of T.  Burrower ( h. lividum ), terrestrial ( b. smithi ) and a arboreal ( a. versicolor ).


----------



## Josh Perry (Oct 12, 2011)

well if the hole is webbed over it may be molting and making a new burrow could disterb her and kill her. And the tank in a tank with soil idea works great in theory, but I tried to do something like that with my H. lividum. I made a starter burrow right next to the glass, well it burrowed down and I could see it for a while. Then it just webbed the entire glass next to the hole so I couldn't see it at all. So save your money on the tank, save your time, don't bother changing it, and save your T. don't disturb her when the burrow is webbed over.


----------



## mrclean518 (Oct 12, 2011)

Josh Perry said:


> well if the hole is webbed over it may be molting and making a new burrow could disterb her and kill her. And the tank in a tank with soil idea works great in theory, but I tried to do something like that with my H. lividum. I made a starter burrow right next to the glass, well it burrowed down and I could see it for a while. Then it just webbed the entire glass next to the hole so I couldn't see it at all. So save your money on the tank, save your time, don't bother changing it, and save your T. don't disturb her when the burrow is webbed over.


OK,  well I guess I need to think of another T for my collection to make up for my buyers remorse ;-)
But seriously, the wife said get another...  WOW    What to get as another beginner t...?


----------



## Josh Perry (Oct 12, 2011)

mrclean518 said:


> OK,  well I guess I need to think of another T for my collection to make up for my buyers remorse ;-)
> But seriously, the wife said get another...  WOW    What to get as another beginner t...?


 LOL well what do you want in a T maybe i can help you pick a good one =)


----------



## mrclean518 (Oct 12, 2011)

Josh Perry said:


> LOL well what do you want in a T maybe i can help you pick a good one =)


Well, I must say I am extremely happy with the b. smithi due to it's coloring and she is somewhat active and docile.  The A. Versicolor is great for the same reasons.  I like to see my t's and I do like their coloring.  This is likely a generic answer for most collectors.  So it leaves a wide margin of choices. I do prefer not to buy slings.  Rather larger young females.


----------



## Josh Perry (Oct 12, 2011)

well you could go with any pocilitharia they don't have much color but i think the patterns make up for that. They get big, they are arboreal and they are old world. Find a large female depending on the species could set you back a couple hundred though.


----------



## mrclean518 (Oct 12, 2011)

Josh Perry said:


> well you could go with any pocilitharia they don't have much color but i think the patterns make up for that. They get big, they are arboreal and they are old world. Find a large female depending on the species could set you back a couple hundred though.


Where do you get your t's from?  I bought all from tarantulacages.com


----------



## Josh Perry (Oct 12, 2011)

i go to reptile shows and I buy from kenthebugguy.com


----------



## mrclean518 (Oct 12, 2011)

Josh Perry said:


> i go to reptile shows and I buy from kenthebugguy.com


No shows around here..  bummer.

I am looking at a OBT or a P_pederseni.  Still undecided... :-/


----------



## Josh Perry (Oct 12, 2011)

well with an OBT ou run the risk of it being a pet hole too


----------



## mrclean518 (Oct 12, 2011)

Josh Perry said:


> well with an OBT ou run the risk of it being a pet hole too


I was not aware.  Glad your helping me out.  Still undecided.  I need to find a few and then research their care sheet and facts.

Green Bottle Blue?


----------



## bravesvikings20 (Oct 12, 2011)

mrclean518 said:


> I was not aware.  Glad your helping me out.  Still undecided.  I need to find a few and then research their care sheet and facts.
> 
> Green Bottle Blue?


You cant go wrong with a GBB...great eaters, active, and web EVERYTHING!


----------



## Josh Perry (Oct 12, 2011)

They can be expensive though I see .5 inch slings for $40 and that's the only reason I don't have one..... yet


----------



## pipsiugbo (Oct 12, 2011)

GBB are worth it. Mine is only about .75" right now, but its my favorite spider. I put a small twig with a few branches on it in its enclosure, and I have to be careful removing the lid because the web goes from the floor to the lid, and to every side of its 4"x4" cube. It also eats ANYTHING as soon as it goes in there, its great.

My OBT on the other hand has webbed quite a bit also, but she just hides down in the deepest part of her web. I don't even see her when she eats.


----------



## JadeWilliamson (Oct 12, 2011)

Sentinel Pokie said:


> catfishrod69, why'd you get out of burrowers?  Just wondering out of curiosity.


Redundant much?


----------



## mrclean518 (Oct 12, 2011)

Josh Perry said:


> They can be expensive though I see .5 inch slings for $40 and that's the only reason I don't have one..... yet


I am looking for one now.  Adult or subadult female. None to be found yet.


----------



## bravesvikings20 (Oct 12, 2011)

Josh Perry said:


> They can be expensive though I see .5 inch slings for $40 and that's the only reason I don't have one..... yet


20$ from patrick


----------



## Josh Perry (Oct 12, 2011)

bravesvikings20 said:


> 20$ from patrick


but then i have to pay for shipping and I pay more then $40


----------



## bravesvikings20 (Oct 12, 2011)

Josh Perry said:


> but then i have to pay for shipping and I pay more then $40


Its worth it, you get what you pay for in this world.


----------



## Josh Perry (Oct 12, 2011)

well it would just be cheaper to go to a show and pick out the one I want and take it home the same day.


----------



## High_Rolling_T (Oct 12, 2011)

mrclean518 said:


> Is it unethical to re-do the cage to make the burrow non man made or let her create her own? I have seen cages with a cage inside and then soil over the inner cage so that the t burrows along the outer sides and then she is always visible.
> 
> I have seen her a few times when she first moved in.  Large and in charge.  Beautiful.  The hole being webbed over is so curious.
> It is so covered I cannot feed her.
> ...


1.) Re-doing a cage because you are un-happy with how the spider is set up or visibility is not un-ethical.  There is no reason you shouldn't if you are unhappy with it.  As far as a Lund Cage goes, I have no response since I've never done one or seen one.  However, as stated, its probably one of those good-in-theory ideas.  A similar idea is starting the burrow in the corner and putting black construction paper over the sides so the T will be enticed to burrow down there.  This does work, but still many times the T will just web over the entire burrow and you won't be able to really see it anyways.  This may also be more species related since some(most) of my burrowers like to web over the glass part of their burrow, but others are fine leaving it perfectly clear.

2.) Getting a new T, terrestrial or arboreal, doesn't mean you'll be able to see the T all the time or it also won't take to a hide and web to the point that you can't see it.  I can't count the number of times I've had terrestrials disappear into a webbed over hide for months at a time or arboreals web up a tube so thick you can barely make out a dark blob inside and not come out for weeks on end.

3.) It hasn't even been a month since you got the T.  Give it time.  Patience is the name of the game with tarantulas, especially some species.  My _H. lividum_ will not be seen for a week to a month, then the next few weeks to a month it will be seen a lot.  When I first got her she disappeared for quite awhile, now half the time I have no problem seeing her at night(though I do have to hold my breath to lean in for a closer look or else she'll take off like a rocket from the slightest air disturbance).


----------



## Necromion (Oct 13, 2011)

on the whole getting a terrestrial just so it will sit out in the open doesnt always work as I currently have a G. rosea who 2 days after i bought her started to dig in a corner and now has her own burrow. which I am perfectly fine with but every once in a while ill do a demonstration and since she is one of my more docile t's I would rather use her but she doesnt always like being out and in the open for me to bring her out.


----------



## mrclean518 (Oct 15, 2011)

I am upset to say that my h.lividum,  Bebe has passed.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Oct 15, 2011)

what did you mean?





JadeWilliamson said:


> Redundant much?


----------



## Topcat1 (Oct 15, 2011)

That sucks.  I'm sorry to hear that.  Any ideas on what happened?


----------



## mrclean518 (Oct 16, 2011)

Topcat1 said:


> That sucks.  I'm sorry to hear that.  Any ideas on what happened?


No idea.  She webbed over the burrow and never came back out.  I could see her from outside the cage the way I had the man made burrow set up.  She was curled up in a ball. I asked and was told it may be a molt. I wish I could have known what to do.


----------



## Spiderman24 (Oct 16, 2011)

catfishrod69 said:


> what did you mean?


Wondering the same thing.


----------



## mrclean518 (Oct 16, 2011)

catfishrod69 said:


> what did you mean?


  she died.  Hope the is what you asked


----------



## catfishrod69 (Oct 16, 2011)

no they said redundant much ,and i didnt know exactly how they meant that..





mrclean518 said:


> she died.  Hope the is what you asked


----------



## jungalist86 (Oct 24, 2011)

catfishrod69 said:


> what did you mean?


hes one of them anoying people like a arachnoboard troll or something lol




and mate sorry to hear yor spider passed , did you get a gbb in the end they are great spiders


----------



## mrclean518 (Oct 28, 2011)

jungalist86 said:


> and mate sorry to hear yor spider passed , did you get a gbb in the end they are great spiders


I could not find a gbb.  I had one and then I was notified it was in the death curl. So that did not work out. 

  I picked up a B. Boehmei 6" adult. Beautiful.  She actually just arrived.

I Now have a new H. Lividum. She is doing much better than the last.  I am quite sure the PVC tube I made for the burrow was not allowing moisture to get to her.  I could be wrong.  It is just a guy feeling.  The new H. Lividum has eaten and made a home in a clay pot on it's side on the cage.  She will go inside and web it over and stay there for days.  If I drop a cricket in at night she will be found out of the pot and hanging out.  The next day she will be hiding again..   So far so good.


----------

